# Blue screen when starting games



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

Whenever i try to start a game after my computer has been on for a little while it blue screens and says that it's collecting for a memory dump. The games run fine if i start them up right after starting my computer. I was thinking the problem might be with my RAM since I didn't go with the most reliable brand, nut im not entirely sure and i don't want to take my computer apart if the RAM might not be the issue.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
Lets see if the BSOD dump file(s) can tell us whats going on.


----------



## vishal_s (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Vivid

My name is Vishal and I work for the Social Media and Community Team at Dell. As we do not know the exact cause of random BSOD I would suggest you to download a tool called WHO CRASHED from the following link

Run this program and as you click on ANALYZE it will give you a brief detail about the error , this way it would be easier for us to identify and resolve the issue.


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

i couldnt find out how to find the system health report but i found the minidump report from when it crashed.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello Vivid,

The dumps attached of the D1: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL bugcheck, and are pointing to the culprit RTL8192cu.sys which is the Realtek RTL8192C Wireless USB drive. I'd recommend updating the driver here, and if not, disable the software or remove the device using this driver.

Second, Service Pack 1 is not installed. Learn how to do that here:

Learn how to install Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1)

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

I remember not finding updated drivers for my wireless adapter on their website they were the same on the disc that they gave me. I didn't know that that would be causing me to blue screen. thanks you hopefuly just saved me 45 bucks for buying new RAM and a good amount of time of work on my computer.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Vivid said:


> I remember not finding updated drivers for my wireless adapter on their website they were the same on the disc that they gave me. I didn't know that that would be causing me to blue screen. thanks you hopefuly just saved me 45 bucks for buying new RAM and a good amount of time of work on my computer.


My pleasure, let me know how things turn out! 

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

that didn't fix it i went to a game that i knew blue screened before and it still happened im still thinking maybe it might be a bad RAM stick or something


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Attach the latest dump please in regards to the BSOD you just had.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

This was after installed that new driver.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

The latest attached dump is a 7F: UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP pointing to nvlddmkm.sys as the culprit, which is the nVidia video drivers. I'm going to recommend uninstalling your video card drivers, and then reinstalling the latest version from here:

Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers

If you're already on the latest version, I'd recommend uninstalling and reinstalling a previous version to be sure the latest version of the video card drivers isn't your issue.

Also, you still haven't installed Service Pack 1. Please do that.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

Well i actually had the newest drivers installed before but it made my frames drop into single digits in all my games so i went back to the previous version of drivers that worked for me and when i contacted EVGA about the drivers they said that they couldn't do anything about it and to just go to the drivers that worked for me.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Were you blue screening before updating and after, or only very recently after going back to the driver version you thought worked best?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

Im pretty sure i started blue screening after i tried to install the new drivers but they didnt work so i went to the previous versions and then im pretty sure then i started blue screening.


----------



## hitsandy (Jul 21, 2012)

Check the drivers are updated to graphics cards. or re install the graphics drivers.


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

ok i'll try the new updated drivers


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Vivid said:


> ok i'll try the new updated drivers


Let us know how it goes, be sure to remove your current drivers first!

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

well one of the games works but the frames are stuck at like 10 or 11 fps and the other game that blue screens just crashes when i go to load a game save i also loaded another game and thought the frames were a little low but im not too sure.


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

EVGA has beta drivers that i could try but i didn't want to try beta drivers cause i would figure that there's still problems with them.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Right, I never usually recommend beta drivers during troubleshooting situations... but give it a shot. If you still have issues on the beta drivers, let me know and we'll work from there.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

The beta drivers worked for now for the game that was running at low frames but the one game still crashes I'm going to check on steam forums to see if anyone else has had the same problem and if there's a fix for it if not I'll be back on here lol


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

The drivers have seemed to work for now for the game that was running at a low fps but the other game still crashes. I'm going to check on the steam forums to see if anyone else is having the same problem and if there's a fix if not then I'll be back on here trying to figure it out.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, the one game crashing may be entirely unrelated and may just be a game issue or something. However, how's the overall system stability thus far?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

I used the beta drivers and my pc hasn't blue screened when starting the games that normally make it do that so i'll just use those until the official ones come out.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure you have any patches installed for the game.


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

Well i just went to start the game that blue screened my computer before and it seems i spoke too soon i uninstalled it about a week ago and reinstalled it and when steam was doing the first time play setup it just went to blue screen


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which game?
Upload the dmp file.


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

Blacklight retribution


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

I tried it after the computer rebooted and it installed windows .net framework and started up just fine i haven't tried playing it yet but hopefully it works.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This one looks to be caused by RTL8192cu.sys which is a Realtek wireless USB driver, up date this from the Realtek site along with the Asus ASACPI.sys(Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility) and AsIO.sys(Asus PC probe Utility) both are older versions and known trouble makers on Win7 systems.



```
[FONT=Lucida Console][SIZE=4][color=#000033][U]BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]

[code][font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Bsodapps\081012-35880-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Aug 10 05:08:16.971 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 9 days 1:20:15.959
BugCheck D1, {331, 2, 1, fffff88005ed276e}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTL8192cu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTL8192cu.sys
Probably caused by : RTL8192cu.sys ( RTL8192cu+8c76e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_RTL8192cu+8c76e
Bugcheck code 000000d1
Arguments 00000000`00000331 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff880`05ed276e
BiosVersion = 1001   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/30/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

[/font]
```
[/FONT][/code]






*** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST *** 
*** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST *** 

^^	












```
[font=lucida console]
ASACPI.sys                  Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
AsIO.sys                    Mon Aug 23 21:53:02 2010 (4C7325FE)
LGBusEnum.sys               Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
LGSHidFilt.Sys              Mon Oct 24 09:23:48 2011 (4EA566E4)
LGVirHid.sys                Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
RTCore64.sys                Tue Sep  6 08:24:50 2011 (4E661112)
RTL8192cu.sys               Tue Jun 15 05:57:44 2010 (4C174E98)
SCDEmu.SYS                  Wed Jun 15 04:29:27 2011 (4DF86D67)
amdxata.sys                 Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
asmthub3.sys                Wed Nov  2 23:00:32 2011 (4EB203D0)
asmtxhci.sys                Wed Nov  2 23:00:22 2011 (4EB203C6)
avgntflt.sys                Tue Apr 24 02:14:35 2012 (4F9644CB)
avipbb.sys                  Thu Apr 26 06:12:40 2012 (4F991F98)
avkmgr.sys                  Thu Sep 15 09:36:11 2011 (4E71FF4B)
nvhda64v.sys                Mon May 21 09:10:39 2012 (4FBA3ECF)
nvlddmkm.sys                Mon Jun 11 22:16:08 2012 (4FD6A668)

[/font]
```


```
[font=lucida console]

[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ASACPI.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AsIO.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*LGBusEnum.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*LGSHidFilt.Sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*LGVirHid.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTCore64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTL8192cu.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SCDEmu.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmthub3.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmtxhci.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgntflt.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avipbb.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avkmgr.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvhda64v.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*
[/code]


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

When i clicked on the link to get the new realtek drivers they're the same drivers that i already have installed on my computer, but i got the PC probe utility driver and im not sure if i found the ACPI utility driver or not i'll have to double check.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Double check your version number in device manager the latest 8192cu driver is 1015.6.0210.2012 dated March of 2012.

ACPI utility should be part of the ASUS AI Suite II under Utilities on the Asus D/L page for your motherboard.


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok i did download and install the ASUS AI Suite II i didn't know the ACPI utility was under there but i got it. And i didn't know that the ru and su next to the diver version ment something different for the realtek driver cause i downloaded the Utility and Driver Auto Installation Program thinking it was the lan driver when i had to go all the way down to the bottom of the page and it was the last driver on the page that was the one you were talking about for realtek.


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

But when i look at the uninstall screen in the control panel it shows i have the same driver installed twice but and that they're the same version but now i see wireless internet connection bar in the bottom right of my taskbar whereas before it just said i wasn't connected to the internet when i really was.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may be advisable to uninstall the older driver listed, or if you can't tell uninstall both and reinstall the new one.


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

ok the dates were next to them i just uninstalled the oldest one and is there any programs or anything that will let me know of updates for my drivers cause it seems like there are alot of drivers to keep a track of but i guess its better if i learn to keep track of em now to get used to it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Windows update set to automatic is the best way, the automatic driver update programs cause more problems then good.


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

But doesn't windows update only update windows for you and not your drivers unfortunately


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any driver that passes the WHQL Certification will be included.


----------

